# New Yorker Beverages Soda Bottle



## hollyhaywood99 (Aug 26, 2011)

Found this bottle about 15 years ago at the bottom of a lake while on a dive and have been hanging on to it because I liked it  Anyone have any information about this bottle?


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello Holly,

 Welcome to the forum, and thanks for putting up the oh-so tiny picture. Please do put up some larger pictures of the entire bottle. There may be some embossing on the base that may be informative also.

 Is this ACL similar to yours?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "NEW YORKER BEVERAGES     07 OZ.     BROWN AND CREAM     CLEAR SMOOTH         08      1943 DOTHAN BOTT. COMPANY     DOTHAN          ALA.  PIC. OF MAN AND WOMAN ON THE TOWN                    6.7" From.

 Here's another version from the same site.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like the Deco paint. I think yours has a more decorative shoulder. Please show us more. You might ask the moderators to move this to the Soda Section. Those folks know their stuff.


----------

